# Handlebar tape/wrap. Cork vs. Leather vs. Cloth



## PomPilot

The cork tape on my bike will need to be replaced by next spring due to weathering and wear, etc.

Granted as it was Profile Design, it might not have been _the_ top line, but it was what was available (didn't want red or blue on a green bike). Anyway, Since I'm going to replace it, what will I use? Used plastic/vinyl back in the 70's/80's and cloth tape during the 90's. And of course cork most recently. 

Since I recently acquired a Brooks saddle in honey, I'm kind of leaning towards the same shade of leather this go around. Of course, I could have my LBS order some Cinelli cork in tan, and apply amber shellac (right now, the only cork wrap they have in 'natural' is Inline). 

Of those that have had recent experience with the different materials, which way should I lean? (I know Dave Hickey would likely recommend going the cork and shellac route). Also, anyone using anything under their wrapping for extra cushioning? And does that really help improve the comfort level?


----------



## cyclust

I use some specailized gel pads under my bar wrap and it adds quite a bit of comfort for me. I like the fact that it gives me a larger diamater to grip, which helps as much as the extra padding I think. I also use specailized bar wrap, it seems to be softer and has more "squish" to it than most. I never cared for cork wraps, as they tend to tear easier, and I like to really pull my bar wrap tight to prevent creeping. Most hard core roadies, however, like a good firm grip and don't care for the softer tapes, but I have numbness/carpal tunnel syndrome problems [perhaps from 20+years of cycling] that I need to address, so I go for the softer stuff. I do, however, prefer a glove with a tnin pad over thicker padded and gel type gloves. That's my .002


----------



## PdxMark

I'm not big on handlebar padding. I've enjoyed a two-tone woven cotton tape & shellac wrapping on a bike I use for commuting and some road riding. With occasional applications of shellac it's lasted 4-5 years so far. It goes well with a Brooks saddle.


----------



## jhamlin38

thats a lotta thought for simple bar wrap i love spec roubaix tape


----------



## Touch0Gray

Leather.....Brooks to be specific....skip the cloth twill tape to finish it and get some hemp....looks and feels great


----------



## bigbill

PdxMark said:


> I'm not big on handlebar padding. I've enjoyed a two-tone woven cotton tape & shellac wrapping on a bike I use for commuting and some road riding. With occasional applications of shellac it's lasted 4-5 years so far. It goes well with a Brooks saddle.


That is a good PNW solution. Last winter I had fizik microtex with gel that I installed in Hawaii. It would get soaked and eventually started to shred. It was also slick with full gloves. I have vinyl bike ribbon now and it is suprisingly grippy.


----------



## Squidward

I had the Velo-Orange buffalo leather bar tape on my Colnago for about 6 months. It had a spot on it with some road rash after a while and I never dropped that bike or did anything, that I recall, to cause it. My bikes now have cork and Fizik Microtex bar tape on them.

I tried installing cloth bar tape on one of my bikes recently but I found that it would not stretch so I would get wrinkles in it. I ended up pulling it all off and putting on a Fizik Microtex handlebar tape on it. Both cork and Microtex will stretch to turn corners and stuff.


----------



## gutfiddle

brooks leather tape to match the honey saddle oh yeah


----------



## superjohnny

Is that brooks tape comfy? I like the cork tape because it feels so nice. I have some well worn Salsa cloth-like tape on my road bike and it's great, but I haven't been able to find more of it. Gutfiddle that's a dang nice lookin' bike man.


----------



## gutfiddle

superjohnny said:


> Is that brooks tape comfy? I like the cork tape because it feels so nice. I have some well worn Salsa cloth-like tape on my road bike and it's great, but I haven't been able to find more of it. Gutfiddle that's a dang nice lookin' bike man.


comfy and durable. really dont need to wear gloves w/ it. looks even better after its been proofided a few times. oh and thanks for the complement, i love her and she takes care of me everyday.


----------



## Puchnuts

I'm from the old-school and wrap from the top of the bars down. Always works for me with no unraveling problems - ever. This is Brooks in black:


----------



## asterisk

Cloth is good for posing:


I had Brooks on a commuter and it's definitely nice but got a little slick in the wet. I like Deda's synthetic cork. It's cheap enough not to feel bad replacing it every spring (ritual!) and lasts well in most conditions. Plus you can use old tape for all sorts of things... add it to a lawn mower handle, shovel, etc.


----------



## vinnie.velo

Asterisk,
Love that look! 

Would you share the method for wrapping the two colors to achieve that effect?

vinnie



asterisk said:


> Cloth is good for posing:
> 
> 
> I had Brooks on a commuter and it's definitely nice but got a little slick in the wet. I like Deda's synthetic cork. It's cheap enough not to feel bad replacing it every spring (ritual!) and lasts well in most conditions. Plus you can use old tape for all sorts of things... add it to a lawn mower handle, shovel, etc.


----------



## MB1

gutfiddle said:


> brooks leather tape to match the honey saddle oh yeah...


Wow gut, that is a sweet looking rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I'm a cork tape fan - Deda to be specific. I've tried several others, but either they haven't felt as good, or lasted as long.

To keep your tape from "creeping", wrap a little friction tape on your bars before taping them. Tastes great - less filling!


----------



## Squidward

vinnie.velo said:


> Asterisk,
> Love that look!
> 
> Would you share the method for wrapping the two colors to achieve that effect?
> 
> vinnie


http://fixedgeargallery.com/articles/diamondweave/


----------



## asterisk

The link Squidward posted is pretty good. You can also search for 'harlequin bar wrap' and come up with a few other instructional pages. I did some reading and sort of combined a few methods. It just takes a ton of patience and practice. I used cloth tape from Velo Orange which is easy enough to undo and rewrap if you make a mistake.


----------



## Doggity

I'm a fan of the ol' cork and amber shellac. Of course _my _wrap job didn't look near like any of the ones pictured (heh...it was my 1st time), but after I coated the shellac with some clear varnish, it matched my honey Brooks perfectly, and was plenty comfortable, and cheap.


----------



## SlowIsMe

You know, every time I've gotten a feel for a handlebar with leather wrap on it, I feel like it is sticky, as if someone poured soda all over the handlebars and let it sit in the sun and get tacky. I'm always surprised that there isn't crap on my hands after gripping the bar. 

gross.

cork for me.


----------



## tarwheel2

I've tried lots of different kinds of bar wrap, but for me nothing beats cork. I like the gel cork because I like more padding, but regular cork is fine too if I put an extra layer of cork along the tops of the bars. I like plain colors, none of the stripes or splash patterns. Black is hard to beat because it won't show dirt, but I've got blue tape on one bike and natural cork on another.


----------



## Touch0Gray

you know...I used to prefer the synthetic gel stuff, but since putting Brooks on my Bianchi, I have fallen in love with i....it just feels good, smooth and kinda hard....since the nitto Randonneur bars have no grooves for the cable there are ridges that just seem to fit the creases of my hands perfectly.....The biggest disadvantage is now I want it on my other bikes....and the stuff is way too expensive


----------



## No Time Toulouse

JamesEsony said:


> Glad I joined these forums. I appreciate all the topic information. Was just what I was looking for.


Somehow, I think this newbie is a spambot.


----------

